# Are you a cat person???



## Niclexis

I know where everyone stands with their breed of dog, but what is your preferred breed of cat? Mine would have to be a Persian. I love the smashed face it's just so cute...


----------



## texpitbull2

cays or ok we have one that stays in the bed room . its a calico


----------



## GSDBulldog

Just plain ol' domestic shorthairs for me.

Here's my "White Kitty" (Ya, I know, great name)









and one of my others, Smokey,


----------



## blondie03044

hell yes just as much as pit person
ming








mortisha


----------



## OldFortKennels

NO!!!

although we do have 2 LUCKY barn cats


----------



## blondie03044

................


----------



## American_Pit13

Scottish Fold


----------



## Niclexis

GSDBulldog said:


> Just plain ol' domestic shorthairs for me.
> 
> Here's my "White Kitty" (Ya, I know, great name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the kitties pink lips ...LOL


----------



## ILuvPits87

I have a Black and White cat that has Lukemia and he isnt doing well is time is almost up hes in his final stage of it hes 14


----------



## cherol

This is "CAT-DOG" He's half Siamese and half Tabby.


----------



## litter mates

NO. do not trust them and they shed. give me a pit any day of the week.
rick


----------



## MY MIKADO

Yes I loe kitties. I just don't care for the two mean calicos my sister brought home a few years ago. I have never been around such mean critters before. I have two kitties that stay in my room because those calicos beat them up all the time. Salina in a orange/white long haired tabby and Lisle is a torti. I have kitties sinces I was 4yrs old. I LOVE THEM!!!! All the kitties posted are just beautiful. Hey Blondie is Ming a chocolate point.


----------



## ashbash91

not really a cat person but my mom is she breeds them She has pixie bobcats here is one named Hunter and soon to get a toyger... she likes the exotic cats....



















And here is an image of the Father of toyger kitten she is getting soon...


----------



## sw_df27

I love the tiger cat it's beautiful I have never seen a cat that color other then a real tiger..........


----------



## ashbash91

yea they are cool looking!


----------



## Deuce

No cats for me.. upruns: up:


----------



## smokey_joe

Not really a cat person. I had a few when I was young, but they just don't get as close to you as a dog. Cats are evil.


----------



## American_Pit13

ashbash91 said:


>


Is that a real cat? That is so awesome.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX

haha funny this thread is up i just recently adopted 2 domestics at the shelter down the street... One older cat and one kitten


----------



## Figgy1682

the only cat i can have is the hairless one from austin powers, im allergic so im stuck with that as my only choice. i heard those cats are not cheap either.


----------



## drsven

*Cats suck*

Enough said, not "Pit Bull" related. Can we throw this worthless discussion in the lounge where it belongs? Maybe you should join a feline board.:flush:


----------



## blondie03044

hey you up there...:stick: .....


----------



## konked

sw_df27 said:


> I love the tiger cat it's beautiful I have never seen a cat that color other then a real tiger..........


what about garfield? jk jk.

not much of a cat person plus i'm allergic to cats =[... maybe if i wasn't allergic.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

drsven said:


> Enough said, not "Pit Bull" related. Can we throw this worthless discussion in the lounge where it belongs? Maybe you should join a feline board.:flush:


wow that was ugly. "Maybe you should" keep the hate to yourself. you could say that you're not a cat person end of discussion for you. oke:


----------



## wheezie

i agree that maybe it could have been in the lounge, but dang your coming off as a real prick. when i see post that i dont care for i just dont respond to them.


----------



## sw_df27

lol Garfield was diffrent he was just a reg ol orangt tabby that one looks just like a mini tiger................... 


Yeah if you don't like the subject don't reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy

drsven said:


> Enough said, not "Pit Bull" related. Can we throw this worthless discussion in the lounge where it belongs? Maybe you should join a feline board.:flush:


I am moving this thread to the lounge because it's currently in one of the pitbull forums. Please watch your tone, there is no need to hurt people's feelings.


----------



## Niclexis

drsven said:


> Enough said, not "Pit Bull" related. Can we throw this worthless discussion in the lounge where it belongs? Maybe you should join a feline board.:flush:


Maybe this thread did belong in the Lounge. But you don't have to be so damn rude... after all I did help create this site. (Erik is my boyfriend)oke:


----------



## ErikH

drsven said:


> Enough said, not "Pit Bull" related. Can we throw this worthless discussion in the lounge where it belongs? Maybe you should join a feline board.:flush:


I'm sure you got the point from all of the responses above which highlight how much of a prick you came off as, but just in case you didn't; don't let it happen again. Lately, we pretty much have a zero tolerance policy for rudeness and disrespect... People have gotten banned for this exact kind of thing.


----------



## drsven

I didn't realize this comment was really going to offend anyone. Considering this is a “pit bull” board I really thought it would be taken with more humor. The whole idea of cats and dogs in my world is like oil and water, they just don't mix. If you were offended by my comment I apologize.


----------



## italianwjt

Yessssss?....i am


----------



## blondie03044

awwww  i love kitties how old?....


----------



## italianwjt

if your talking to me, he's 8 months in that photo. He's 3 meow....i mean now


----------



## MY MIKADO

Awww what a pretty kitty. I love cats I wish Chalice was better behaved with them. We are working on it. Mikado loves kitties they sleep together and they wash his face and he eats their food lol no really they do get along super.


----------

